

Ask HN: Review my startup, Geopieces.com - Tonberry

This startup is a location based service that lets you:
Post your Content on the World map (geotagged)
Own a Part of the World map (Virtual Property)<p>A mobile version and App is currently in development<p>www.geopieces.com<p>I am looking for genuine feedback and ideas.<p>We are currently working on simplifying the map you so can browse the content and navigate on the map at the same time.<p>Thank you very much in advance for any Feedback
======
iambot
clickable: <http://www.geopieces.com>

